# SEPTEMBER Photo Challenge Discussion



## alchemist (Sep 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, StormFeather couldn't be with us today to accept her reward. But before she left for the weekend, she sent me a message about this month's theme.

It's here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537797-september-photo-challenge-please-read-first-post.html

Remember, discussion here; photos there. Good luck all!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting theme - looking forward to this one.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Intriguing!


----------



## hopewrites (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm beginning to get a feel for what I'll do but no solid ideas yet, a few tickling the back of my brain, just no grip on how I'll accomplish them.


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 2, 2012)

Firstly, *Thank You* to Alc for starting both threads for me after frantic 'just in case' messaging on Friday before I left for a wedding in Blackpool.

I've been looking at some photography sites - and found one that suggested things to do to improve your own techniques, as much as for challenges with other people.  Texture was one - and I'm really looking forward to seeing what it inspires in my fellow chronites.  (there was another one, that I saw 'in action' at the wedding and am hoping for a future win to try it out on you lot!)

Happy Snapping everyone!!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 2, 2012)

You're very welcome, SF. I resisted the urge to make the theme "Dinosaurs" and then blame you.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Tis an interesting theme, SF. I'm just googling some 'texture' photos now and there are photos of smoke and fire, which I wouldn't have thought about!


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 2, 2012)

alchemist said:


> You're very welcome, SF. I resisted the urge to make the theme "Dinosaurs" and then blame you.



Ha!!  Although I suspect that any parent of small-ish children, especially boys, would be able to come up with something along those lines!!



Mouse said:


> Tis an interesting theme, SF. I'm just googling some 'texture' photos now and there are photos of smoke and fire, which I wouldn't have thought about!



D'you know - I've never actually thought about googling a theme for inspiration!  

Ta muchly!!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2012)

I did it last month for 'symmetry' and thought why've I never done this before?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 2, 2012)

I googled it too. It didn't help much.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 2, 2012)

Bricks. That's all I got. I have a plan.... Not a good one but still.....


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 2, 2012)

Submitted my first one. Gonna seep through the set from yesterday's excursion into the abandoned town of Tarnita, maybe I can find a second one that would fit.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, Taly, now I'm starving!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh interesting one! Pass on my congrats to SF!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 8, 2012)

I got to go to my favourite building and take photos and use this as an excuse. Yay!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 8, 2012)

Hex, I reckon your fluffy thing is an onion flower!


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 9, 2012)

Fab fab entries so far!!!  And there is still plenty of month to go - am hoping to see loads more.

Just a note to any mods - is it possible to pull up Cyber's pic and put it in his post?  I'd hate for it not to be seen as easily as the others, and it is a fab shot with fantastic colours.  Following the link, I can pull up the url address, but I don't have the powers to do anything about it . . . Cheers!

Ooh - and Thanks AE!!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 9, 2012)

StormFeather said:


> Just a note to any mods - is it possible to pull up Cyber's pic and put it in his post?  I'd hate for it not to be seen as easily as the others, and it is a fab shot with fantastic colours.  Following the link, I can pull up the url address, but I don't have the powers to do anything about it . . . Cheers!


I'm not a mod but I just did it for him.


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you mate. And sorry about that, I wasn't on a computer with any sort of PS installed when I posted it, so I couldn't resize it properly. Much appreciated for the assist.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 10, 2012)

CyBeR said:


> Thank you mate. And sorry about that, I wasn't on a computer with any sort of PS installed when I posted it, so I couldn't resize it properly. Much appreciated for the assist.



No problem!


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow - some spectacular pictures have been posted recently!!

It's going to be another tough month for voting


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 27, 2012)

Bwah ha! Stealth entries in the tenth hour.

The rest of youse are Running out of Time.

One day left for the delinquent to post their entries.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

What's that you say? The delinquent? Well there I am, thought I might've missed it.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2012)

The poll is up. Tough one this month -- all potential winners.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2012)

Since i'm still awake. Really hard, i loved taly's bark, cybers paint effect, hexes spiky plant, and alc's car love affair, but i went with the delinquent one cos i loved the blk sn white texture. Go mouse!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the mention, springs.  I loved all of the entries, but my vote this month goes to Hex.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 28, 2012)

A hard decision. I liked the centuries-old marks of swords being sharpened and the view of of sunlight through the trees. Fishing nets and abandoned buildings are brilliant subjects, but they were all great entries.

It came to a fight between the textures of Hex's* seed pod and AE35Unit's wood and brick. *AE* won out, just.


At first, I thought the other Hex pic was a thistle head flowering, or at least that family, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 28, 2012)

Abernovo said:


> A hard decision. I liked the centuries-old marks of swords being sharpened and the view of of sunlight through the trees. Fishing nets and abandoned buildings are brilliant subjects, but they were all great entries.
> 
> It came to a fight between the textures of Hex's* seed pod and AE35Unit's wood and brick. *AE* won out, just.
> 
> ...



Thanks Aber, I too loves Hex's spiky flower head so voted for that one. I believe it could either be an onion or an African Lily (Agapanthus)
Plants are my thing...


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty sure Hex's flower is a globe thistle. I grew them last year - they start like that, then turn blue when the flowers open up. There's one in my user profile album here actually. Bees love them. 

Thanks springs, for the vote!

edit: make that two in my album here. One's half flowered with a bee on it, the other is in the same form as Hex's.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh wow me and my blackberry got a vote! Ty chrispy, and aber for the mention.


----------



## Hex (Sep 29, 2012)

I... got... _votes. _Woo hoo! Thank you very much 

Mouse for me. They're both super but I love that grass. 

I really liked AE35Unit's photos and Foxbat's microphone (?). Talysia's bark and biscuits were both lovely as well.

Actually, I liked all the photos this month. I'm still wondering what Moonbat's is, though.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 29, 2012)

Woo! Thanks, Hex, Kylara and Tiffany! 

I'm reckoning Moonbat's is some sort of boiled vegetable water. Brocolli, I reckon. 



Hex said:


> Mouse for me. They're both super but I love that grass.



It's not grass.  I was going to do a 'guess what it is' but I forgot.

Oh, I voted for Larry's cos it looks like you should reach out and touch it.


----------



## crystal haven (Sep 30, 2012)

What fantastic photos this month! 

I've found it really, really difficult to choose a winner. They are all so good.

I particularly liked Talysia's bark, Hex's thistle, the lovely sunrise (gorgeous), and Mouse's black and white scene - this came second place for me. Moonbat's intriques me - I think it's a fried egg, but I'm probably wrong. 

But the photo that I loved the most, and the one that made me want to reach out and touch all the different textures was Springs. The sea behind is such a great contrast to all the different textures of bricks. I felt I could step into the picture. Brilliant!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 30, 2012)

Ty, ty, ty.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 30, 2012)

Really tough this month. It ended up between Hex's pea/bean thing, AE's cat scratch thing and Talysia's bark. I went for Hex.


----------



## Hex (Sep 30, 2012)

Woo hoo! Thank you, alc! *vote dance*

(it's a broad bean). 

Go on, Mouse, please tell me -- what's the not-grass?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2012)

Hex said:


> Go on, Mouse, please tell me -- what's the not-grass?



I'll tell 'ee later in case anybody else wants a guess.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 30, 2012)

It looks like marram, Mouse, but as that's technically a grass, I'll go for a sedge species.

Hex, that was a thistle head, wasn't it?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2012)

Abernovo said:


> It looks like marram, Mouse, but as that's technically a grass, I'll go for a sedge species.



Nope and nope.  

I'm 99% sure Hex's is a globe thistle.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 30, 2012)

Darn!  I'll keep my other guess to myself.

Yeah, that's what I first thought about Hex's. I'd like to get one plant right. I kind of work with plants quite a bit.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 30, 2012)

Mouse said:


> I'll tell 'ee later in case anybody else wants a guess.



Coconut husk?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2012)

AE35Unit said:


> Coconut husk?


 
Looks like the head of a brush to me.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> Looks like the head of a brush to me.



I see a bit of green in there


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2012)

AE35Unit said:


> I see a bit of green in there


 Yes. you're right. Looks like moss/lichen on a bit of wooden fence.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 1, 2012)

I hadn't expect to enter but I was boiling some leeks for dinner and I noted the green spume that had pooled at the centre of the pan (my pic was called leekboil.jpg). I thought 'oh, that's kind of odd' so I took a photo. I tried to get the bubbles from the boiling water too, without steaming up my lens.

I think Mouse's second picture if of her armpit hair


----------



## StormFeather (Oct 1, 2012)

A tough month as I could have happily chosen all the entries.  

Alex's misty redwoods though is such a lovely pic I would love to have that one on a wall somewhere - just love pictures like that.  Taly's bark and biscuits were a delight, and then there were the colours of Cyber's, the contrast of AE's, the softness of Alc's, the beauty of Springs, and the alienesque-ness of Foxbat's.  Then you have the weirdly unidentifiable foam of Moonbats - if that's an egg, I'm not eating it!  And the lovely black and white of Mouse's first, and the puzzling texture of the 2nd (perhaps hair of the dog??).

However, Hex's thistle head just pipped it for me - love the texture on that!  

Looking forward to next month, and although I'm now ridiculously busy, I hope to be able to get in with at least one photo.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 1, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Nope and nope.
> 
> I'm 99% sure Hex's is a globe thistle.



Well, I thought immediately "echinops", and, looking it up discovered that was either a globe thistle or a lesser hedgehog. Since, to my knowledge, I've never seen a Madagascan tenrec, I must agree with mouse, no?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)

Chrispy, that just made me laugh!

Nobody's got it yet! 



Moonbat said:


> I hadn't expect to enter but I was boiling some leeks for dinner and I noted the green spume that had pooled at the centre of the pan (my pic was called leekboil.jpg). I thought 'oh, that's kind of odd' so I took a photo. I tried to get the bubbles from the boiling water too, without steaming up my lens.



I said boiling vegetable water, do I win a prize? Broccoli/leek... they're both green. 



> I think Mouse's second picture if of her armpit hair


I can see how you'd think that.


----------



## anivid (Oct 1, 2012)

Mouse’s monochrome, Talysia’s sand heap, and Alex’ flowers are certainly worthy pics. 
But then came A35’s esthetic, very tactile & haptic wood on brick - no more doubt.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks anivid!


----------



## alchemist (Oct 2, 2012)

Congratulations to Hex!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay, congrats Hex!


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Hex!


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats Hex. I believe I came second too, yay!


----------



## Talysia (Oct 2, 2012)

Many thanks for the mentions, and for the vote, Mosaix.

Congratulations on the win, Hex!


----------



## Hex (Oct 2, 2012)

eeep!

I mean: yay! Thank you so much for the votes and mentions!!

Thinking... thinking... (eek!)


----------



## Mouse (Oct 2, 2012)

Get your backside in gear, missus!

My hairy thing was actually a palm tree.  Taken at Wayford Woods, which is where I walk the dog every weekend. They have some excellent trees there. (The other pic was taken at Lyme Regis. No surprise there!)


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 3, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Get your backside in gear, missus!
> 
> My hairy thing was actually a palm tree.  Taken at Wayford Woods, which is where I walk the dog every weekend. They have some excellent trees there. (The other pic was taken at Lyme Regis. No surprise there!)



Oh I was close then- I said coconut!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2012)

You win then.


----------

